# Lima se viste de noche, algunas FOTOS INEDITAS



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Excelente y muy buena idea de poner las fotos en tamaño reducido, asi podemos deleitarnos con tus fotos sin desesperarnos por la espera. Personalmente me quedé pegadazo viendo esta:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

SoundMaster said:


> Excelente y muy buena idea de poner las fotos en tamaño reducido, asi podemos deleitarnos con tus fotos sin desesperarnos por la espera. Personalmente me quedé pegadazo viendo esta:


Asi los modems no estallan xD, pero no se olviden que las pueden agrandar .


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

Wowww.... Te quedaron muy cheberes las fotos tengo que editar las mias....... y si Barrios altos pa la proxima y el Rimac tambien me esperan hasta que llegue pues...........


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*!P-E-R-F-E-C-T-O!*

Estaré a la espera, entonces.... !Qué emoción! 



Imanolsoliman said:


> PD: Canelita, me faltan aun riquezas barrocas de Lima!!! como la portada de San Francisco .


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Manuel, te pasaste, tus fotos están bravazas! Lima luce radiante de noche. 



Eden said:


> Wowww.... Te quedaron muy cheberes las fotos tengo que editar las mias....... y si Barrios altos pa la proxima y el Rimac tambien me esperan hasta que llegue pues...........


Eden, nos debes varias fotos...quiero ver las del Cusco.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Las fotos estan impecables, que trabajo que se han dado, felicitaciones. La del Puente de Piedra especialmente me gusto muchoooooooooooo. Esperaba por una foto haci desde hace mucho tiempo, esta preciosa.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Unas de los mejores fotos que he visto de Lima...felicidades.*


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Esas fotos estan excelentes Manuel! 
:applause:

Has usado photoshop tambien?


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Imanolsoliman said:


> 8. Fuimos a la alameda chabuca granda y vimos al flamante (aunque ya ni tanto) puente rayos de sol :happy:


Esta foto me gusta mucho!! lastima que cruzandolo la zona no sea muy bonita!! deberian trabajar en mejorar ese lado tbn!! 

Muy linda tu foto de la Plaza Mayor Enrique!! Lima siempre tan exquisita!!


----------



## paquinho (Sep 7, 2007)

Tus fotos estan increibles!!!! no tienes mas??


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

kaMetZa said:


> Esta foto me gusta mucho!! lastima que cruzandolo la zona no sea muy bonita!! deberian trabajar en mejorar ese lado tbn!!
> 
> Muy linda tu foto de la Plaza Mayor *Enrique*!! Lima siempre tan exquisita!!


Enrique?
o.o?

Cess: si, use el photoshop de obligado porque son fotos en su mayoria tomadas en RAW.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Imanolsoliman said:


> *Enrique?*
> o.o?
> 
> Cess: si, use el photoshop de obligado porque son fotos en su mayoria tomadas en RAW.


jaja por su foto de la catedral pues xD tbn sta buena!! Pero mejor estan las tuyas Imanol jejeje le mostre tu thread a mi vieja y le encanto!!  a mi tbn de hecho!! deberias haberle dedicado mas tomas a la Plaza San Martin!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Ahhh enrique daniel xD!!!! pense que habias confundido mi nombre


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Estoy sorprendido y feliz de ver tan buenas fotos y apreciar tanta riqueza arquitectónica e histórica en Lima... Me gusta la iluminación nocturna de las plazas Mayor y San Martín... Hacía siglos que no se mostraban nocturnas del centro financiero (yo hice uno hace años en la era de la camara con rollos kodak) y se ve recontra chevere !!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*wooooooooooooowwwwwww*

Ahora si el deskite ... jajajaj :lol: simplemente EXPECTACULAR  ............ stas fotos s para kedarse con ganas d mas ......... realmente un esfuerzo muy loable Imanol . ......... todas la fotos stan R-Bkanes Lima d Noche ....... s para kedarse enbelezado :cheers: .............. q mas puedo decir ............. todo ok .......... speremos q Lima progrse mas ... y q puedan inmortalizar su despegue ......... Lima La Bella. Salu2


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

IMPRESIONANTES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Manuel tu ya sabes que todo lo que haces con la càmara me encanta... algùn dìa te voy a dar una foto mia para que le hagas maravillas..... aunque??? no era esa una promesa por un voto que te dì????

Ehh bueeeeeee... jajajaja

Eres lo màximo!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> IMPRESIONANTES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Manuel tu ya sabes que todo lo que haces con la càmara me encanta... *algùn dìa te voy a dar una foto mia para que le hagas maravillas..... aunque??? no era esa una promesa por un voto que te dì????*
> 
> ...


:lol: si ... mandame la foto nomas (pero en vacaciones x_x), y la editare a tu gusto XD.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> Estoy sorprendido y feliz de ver tan buenas fotos y apreciar tanta riqueza arquitectónica e histórica en Lima... Me gusta la iluminación nocturna de las plazas Mayor y San Martín... *Hacía siglos que no se mostraban nocturnas del centro financiero* (yo hice uno hace años en la era de la camara con rollos kodak) y se ve recontra chevere !!!


MILENIOS!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> MILENIOS!


El ultimo thread lo hizo Filter, Estuvo bien bueno , aunque las fotos en este thread son de mejor calidad.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Una pregunta, Manuel...

He guardado la foto del puente de piedra como salvapantalla, y no dejo de quedarme admirada de lo lindo que quedó. Pero también me da un poquito de miedo, no sabía por qué, estaba pensando que no querría estar ahí, sola...ahora me doy cuenta que no hay un alma, excepto por ese hombre cerca al carril del tren. ¿Qué hora era cuando tomaron la foto??? ¿O no se ve a la gente por el efecto nocturno?

Saludos...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Esa foto la tomaron desde la Alameda Chabuca Granda y allí hay harta gente! A lo que te refieres es a los rieles del tren (donde aparece un hombre sentado, verdad?). Pues claramente, allí sí no vas a encontrar ni un alma. Para cuando llegamos a la Alameda eran las 7:30 pm (más o menos) y según yo no hay mucho problema con la seguridad. Hay serenos que vigilan la zona (y joden a la gente que sale a tomar fotos).


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Para nada...*

más bien me sorprendió ver al hombre por los rieles del tren. Y me imagino que sí, en la Alameda de Chabuca debe haber gente siempre. A lo que me refiero es al mismo puente--si te fijas bien, no hay nadie cruzándolo, lo cual se me hace raro. Generalmente, siempre hay alguien, de día o de noche (bueno, hasta cierta hora de la noche). Y, eso. Sólo tenía curiosidad... 

Me alegra que haya más seguridad por esa zona, pero por qué tendrán que molestar a la gente que quiere tomar fotos. Ya se me hace mucha paranoia.



YibrailMizrahi said:


> Esa foto la tomaron desde la Alameda Chabuca Granda y allí hay harta gente! A lo que te refieres es a los rieles del tren (donde aparece un hombre sentado, verdad?). Pues claramente, allí sí no vas a encontrar ni un alma. Para cuando llegamos a la Alameda eran las 7:30 pm (más o menos) y según yo no hay mucho problema con la seguridad. Hay serenos que vigilan la zona (y joden a la gente que sale a tomar fotos).


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que bueno regresar a ver el foro y encontrar este lindo thread. Felicitaciones Manuel, las fotos son simplemente espectaculares, como quisiera tener una "camarita" así. Saludos.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Canelita said:


> Una pregunta, Manuel...
> 
> He guardado la foto del puente de piedra como salvapantalla, y no dejo de quedarme admirada de lo lindo que quedó. Pero también me da un poquito de miedo, no sabía por qué, estaba pensando que no querría estar ahí, sola...ahora me doy cuenta que no hay un alma, excepto por ese hombre cerca al carril del tren. ¿Qué hora era cuando tomaron la foto??? ¿O no se ve a la gente por el efecto nocturno?
> 
> Saludos...


Habia mucha gente cruzando el puente en esos momentos, igual que autos . Lo que sucede es que la foto es en verdad tres fotos tomadas a tres distintos niveles de exposicion, todos muy largos (llamado HDR, un efecto que permite acercarse al ojo humano en el procesamiento digital de la imagen), por lo que la gente aparece tan pero tan movida que casi desaparece, y en el tamaño reducido (el de 1150x768, tambien es reducido), no se pueden ni apreciar mas que algunos carros. Tendrian que haberse quedado estaticos por lo menos 30 segundos para salir, cosa que nadie hace en el puente generalmente, a diferencia del hombre sentado en los rieles (si te das cuenta los arboles tambien estan medio movidos).
Todo es cuestion de la tecnica.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Ahora entiendo*

Gracias por la explicación...definitivamente que debería tomar algún taller de fotografía para entender todo esto. Increíble que una técnica así pueda hacer 'desaparecer' los objetos...wow.
Saludos... 




Imanolsoliman said:


> Habia mucha gente cruzando el puente en esos momentos, igual que autos . Lo que sucede es que la foto es en verdad tres fotos tomadas a tres distintos niveles de exposicion, todos muy largos (llamado HDR, un efecto que permite acercarse al ojo humano en el procesamiento digital de la imagen), por lo que la gente aparece tan pero tan movida que casi desaparece, y en el tamaño reducido (el de 1150x768, tambien es reducido), no se pueden ni apreciar mas que algunos carros. Tendrian que haberse quedado estaticos por lo menos 30 segundos para salir, cosa que nadie hace en el puente generalmente, a diferencia del hombre sentado en los rieles (si te das cuenta los arboles tambien estan medio movidos).
> Todo es cuestion de la tecnica.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, espectaculares, esto sí es arte. Me encantaron las fotos, toditas.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Que alucinante lo que dice Imanol...se ve que cuesta mucho trabajo hacer algo asì...premio al esfuerzo.*


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Postal Puente de Piedra, c. 1908*

Buenos días...ya que la foto del Puente de Piedra de nuestro compañero Manuel ha sido la más reconocida de este thread, quería compartir esta imagen que encontré en el Internet para remontarnos en el tiempo. Cómo ha cambiado, excepto por ese fondo con las montañas y la iglesia San Lázaro. Es de comienzos del siglo XX, y es una postal que están vendiendo en E-Bay por 5 dolarillos...quizá me anime, no sé... 











Saludos a todos...


----------



## AussieTank (Jul 5, 2007)

Excelentes las fotos! estudias fotografia?


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Espectaculares fotos. De lo mejor que he visto en este foro. Felicitaciones, Imanolsoliman.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Imanol, me podrias jugar unas imagenes de esas pero en el formato original .HDR ?? y otra cosa cual es el modelo de tu maquina q tomar fotos en HDRI?? 
saludos!


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Imanolsoliman, estaba esperando tener tiempo para ver tu thread con calma, porque esperaba ver fotos de tremenda calidad como las que ya nos tienes acostumbrados, y la verdad, que sobrepasaste mis espectativas.... :master: :applause:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

mangolight said:


> Imanol, me podrias jugar unas imagenes de esas pero en el formato original .HDR ?? y otra cosa cual es el modelo de tu maquina q tomar fotos en HDRI??
> saludos!


La maquina que uso es una Canon 350D, una camara sencilla en el campo de las DSLR. Lo que si, tiene una opcion llamada "exposure bracketing" que me permite tomar 3 fotos identicas en tres niveles de exposicion (hace 3 tomas juntas pero regulando el fotometro de tal forma que salen en por ejm -1.0ev, +-0.00ev y +1.00ev).
Pero para esto se necesita tripode, porque si no, tendrias que generar las exposiciones distintas y eso no queda "perfecto" nunca.
PD: Estudio arquitectura, pero lleve estudios de fotografia este verano... nada del otro mundo xD.
PD2: Gracias a todos por los comentarios! la verdad no espere que la foto del puente se volviera tan popular!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

^^
Tu foto del puente ya la tengo como papel tapiz!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

gracias de verdad, no pense que este thread tuviera tanta acogida.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

Imanolsoliman said:


> gracias de verdad, no pense que este thread tuviera tanta acogida.


no seas tan humilde!! estan bacanes las fotos, tambien pienso que el add de coca cola deberia estar iluminado, si no me equivoco creo que antes lo estaba no?


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Habia mucha gente cruzando el puente en esos momentos, igual que autos . Lo que sucede es que la foto es en verdad tres fotos tomadas a tres distintos niveles de exposicion, todos muy largos (llamado HDR, un efecto que permite acercarse al ojo humano en el procesamiento digital de la imagen), por lo que la gente aparece tan pero tan movida que casi desaparece, y en el tamaño reducido (el de 1150x768, tambien es reducido), no se pueden ni apreciar mas que algunos carros. Tendrian que haberse quedado estaticos por lo menos 30 segundos para salir, cosa que nadie hace en el puente generalmente, a diferencia del hombre sentado en los rieles (si te das cuenta los arboles tambien estan medio movidos).
> Todo es cuestion de la tecnica.


jeje ya me imagino tomando una foto a mi familia en el bautizo de mi sobrinita con la tecnica de Imanol xD diciendoles: No se muevan!! no se muevan por 30segundos porque sino *no salen en la foto ah*! osea ni siquiera van a salir con muecas o movidos! *SIMPLEMENTE no salen!!* asi q se me qedan quietecitos xD  anyway! Aunandome a los demas: *tu thread esta bravote!!*  uhm deberias ponerlo en la Plaza xD para compartir con los latinscrapers!!


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

chevre por el dato!!, esa maquina es muy buena!, pero dime una cosa, todavia no entendi, lo de la exposicion, el formato raw guarda la informacion de la exposicion?? porque trabajo con imagenes HDR para 3D y esas cosas, y bueno las fotos hdr q tengo son todas compradas, tienen guardado informacion de 5 niveles de exposicion. Ahora mi gran duda es si esa maquina 350D, guarda esos valores de exposicion en el formato RAW, o crea un formato HDR ???, disculpa mi ignoracia es que todavia estoy dando mis primeros pasos en el mundo de la fotografia!!
Saludos!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Las imagenes aun no procesadas como HDR no pueden tener formato HDR. La informacion de la exposicion queda gravada en el RAW, solo tienes que dar click en ciertas opciones que te lo dejan como la camara lo tomo.
Lo malo es que si tomas en RAW, no puedes crear un HDR en el photoshop, si no, tendras que usar el photomatix (que en si es mil veces mejor).


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

kaMetZa said:


> jeje ya me imagino tomando una foto a mi familia en el bautizo de mi sobrinita con la tecnica de Imanol xD diciendoles: No se muevan!! no se muevan por 30segundos porque sino *no salen en la foto ah*! osea ni siquiera van a salir con muecas o movidos! *SIMPLEMENTE no salen!!* asi q se me qedan quietecitos xD  anyway! Aunandome a los demas: *tu thread esta bravote!!*  uhm deberias ponerlo en la Plaza xD para compartir con los latinscrapers!!


Saldrian movidos, o como fantasmas ... asi se hacen las tomas estilo fantasma, 30 sec. de exposicion y tomas tiempo, 15 sec la persona estatica ahi, luego se va corriendo lo suficientemente rapido como para que no se note y otros 15 o 10 sec de toma solo al fondo, el resultado queda chvr.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Saldrian movidos, o como fantasmas ... asi se hacen las tomas estilo fantasma, 30 sec. de exposicion y tomas tiempo, 15 sec la persona estatica ahi, luego se va corriendo lo suficientemente rapido como para que no se note y otros 15 o 10 sec de toma solo al fondo, el resultado queda chvr.


Yo quiero mi foto fantasma


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
... no es dificil de hacer, cuando este de vacas a lo mejor pongo un tuto de como hacer algunas cosillas en foto .


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

qué fotos Imanol!!! más q lindas son de arte!!  te pasaste! se ve tu trabajo y dedicación, gracias x mostrarnos tanta belleza de fotos!!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

thx lucumita.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Imanolsoliman said:


> ^^
> Las imagenes aun no procesadas como HDR no pueden tener formato HDR. La informacion de la exposicion queda gravada en el RAW, solo tienes que dar click en ciertas opciones que te lo dejan como la camara lo tomo.
> Lo malo es que si tomas en RAW, no puedes crear un HDR en el photoshop, si no, tendras que usar el photomatix (que en si es mil veces mejor).


Chevere gracias imanol!!, no conocia ese programa fotomatix! me lo bajare!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Es excelente .


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

*PARTE 2*

La tan esperada y deseada parte 2 de LIMA SE VISTE DE NOCHE  por MOI!

Y no se olviden: CLICK Y AMPLIAR:

1. Vista de la Plaza Mayor:


2. El Sagrario en Vertical 



3. Atardece en la catedral:








4. Angel de la fama:



5. Catedral:



6. Palacio Arzobispal:





7. Detalle:



8. Portada del Perdon HDR:








9. San Pedro HDR y BN:



10. San Pedro a color:



11. Otra vista de San Pedro:



12. Danza:





13. Jiron de la Union:



14. El comercio:



15. Teatro Segura:



16. Santuario de Santa Rosa:



17. Finalizando el centro, la catedral + balcones de Palacio Arzobispal








Ahora Miraflowers:

18. La Rosa Nautica:



19. Por el Malecon:



20. Vista de Miraflores :










Pero la ultima es una toma navideña :happy:... la Plaza Mayor de Lima decorada para estas fechas :


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelentes las ultimas fotos, si que la Lima de los años 80' caotica y descuidada, es un recuerdo feo que ya casi no esta en la memoria de los peruanos, bien ahora nuestra linda capital es una de las más hermosas de America Latina y del Mundo y esperemos que siga creciendo más y ordenadamente


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Por fin!!!!!!! :dance2: Ya me habían salido raíces en el poroto de tanto esperar...sólo fueron 3 meses. :rant: Bueno, luego de la maleteada, tengo que decirte que las fotos me decepcionaron...













¡Mentira! ¡ME ENCANTARON!!!!!! ¿Qué más puedo decir? Lima de noche, qué belleza, la iluminación les da un encanto tan especial, y en tus fotos Lima se luce aún más, gracias por el regalo pre-navideño. 

Es difícil encontrar una foto favorita, pero me gustaron en especial la del Ángel de la fama, la de los danzantes (o fantasmas como le gustan a Kametza, jaja), la de la Portada del Perdón (bien gigante, para apreciarlo mejor), la serie de Miraflores te quedaron súper, y por supuesto la navideña, ¡qué linda!!! Deberías postearla en el thread de saludos navideños que abrió Lía. 

¡Gracias Manu, que celebres una linda Navidad, y ojalá que el próximo año nos sigas regalando con tu maravilloso talento!!! :cheers1:


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> CONTRIBUCIÓN PEQUEÑA.


*...ESPECTACULARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....SIIIIIIIIIII SEÑOOOOOOOOOO, felicitaciones maestro*
:nuts:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Mis fantasmitas xD jajajaa :lol:

Manuel te pasaste!!! Qué chéveres tus fotos!!! Estan bravazas..!! Joo! Ya tengo nuevos fondos de pantalla !!

Creo que ya sabías que la de El Comercio me encanta!!! (sigo pensando que ese edificio debió ser más alto!!). Y te luciste con las de la Catedral..! 

Habrá 4ta parte? !! 

Felicitaciones!!! !


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

El ojo me quedo cuadrado ◘ me encanto super lindas las fotos!!!!


----------



## paquinho (Sep 7, 2007)

¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ I N C R E I B L E ! ! ! !


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Bonitas tomas, sobre todo la catedral, la portada del perdón.

Y hay más entregas en camino?


----------



## JanValdez (Sep 13, 2007)

hola .. soy de republica dominicana y queria saber algo ... alla en peru se corta la energia electrica (se va la luz) frecuantemente ... porque aki es diariamente ... si no se va me voy pa' peru ...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^

Alista tus maletas, entonces...


Chéveres las fotos. Parece que la decoración en la plaza de armas va a ser nueva este año (por fin!).


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

JanValdez said:


> hola .. soy de republica dominicana y queria saber algo ... alla en peru se corta la energia electrica (se va la luz) frecuantemente ... porque aki es diariamente ... si no se va me voy pa' peru ...


De verdad? =S 

Aquí no sufrimos de eso felizmente ! Vente a Perú xD!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm bowing down before you my friend. Me encantaron las fotos ! el centro es bello de noche !


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

las fotos estan estupendas!!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Excelentes fotos.
Francamente con esas luces navideñas, la plaza Mayor da la imagen de circo de barrio, lo más huachafo a mi parecer es lo que ponen alrdedor de la pileta. Con el tradicional navimiento en el balcón de la Municipalidad y los 4 abetos en la plaza era más que suficiete.
El año pasado fue lo mismo, pero la Navidad del 05 fue el colmo (hicieron un árbol con luces en la pileta) Si Juan de Mansilla levantara la cabeza y viera lo que hacen con su obra, estoy seguro que se vuelve a morir de la impresión.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ohhh q grata sorpresa ver sta ultima entrega d tu thread Manuel .... muy bella Lima bajo tu lente fotográfico ..... hoy stuve paseando x L Centro ... mi m sorprendió vr muxas cosas ... hasta m aventuré y m adentré a Barrios Altos ... claro q solo hasta El Molino d Santa Clara .. d ahi ya m dió cosa jejeje .. lo dejo pa otra visita. Opino lo mismo .. con respecto a las luces navideñas ........ no m gustan pa nada ..... y menos mal q sta vz no han puesto luces n l rio ... xq la vrdd q tampoco m gustó cuando las pusieron.

Bueno bakan too!!! Saludinhos!!!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

buenasas tus fotos Manuel.... la de la Costa Vere y el Malecon estan mostras.....


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Las fotos están demasiado buenas, Manuel. Eres un muy buen fotógrafo ah.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Imanolsoliman said:


> La tan esperada y deseada parte 2 de LIMA SE VISTE DE NOCHE  por MOI!
> 
> Y no se olviden: CLICK Y AMPLIAR:
> 
> ...



me gustaron todas Imanolkay:


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felicitaciones, Imanol.. tus fotos son realmente extraordinarias.. saludos


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Gracias a todos los que postearon .
Como dijo Canelita: Son *POCOS* pero son.


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

wow tus fotos son recontra profecionales, me encanta la de la rosa nautica, buen trabajo! :banana:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

De verdad espectaculares!! Eres un excelente fotografo. Lima se ve hermosisisma en tus fotos


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Gracias


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Asu!!! :master:
Fenomales!


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

No me canso de ver este thread, simplemente me encuentro embobado por lo maravillosa que es Lima y el arte y pasión que le pone Manuel a sus fotos!!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:
:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:
:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:
:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:
:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:
:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:

Amigo mio tu tienes arte fotogràfico por donde se mire..... no tengo palabras solo quiero que me tomes una foto y parecerme a julia roberts en mujer bonita .... eso es todo!


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

elegante y misteriosa Lima, mas fotos. Gracias por demostrar al mundo nuestra historica ciudad.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Podrias decir como haces para tomar tan hermosas fotos? que tipo de camara usas? por favor  hermosas fotos de verdad dignas de ser vistas una y otra vez


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

me encantaron todas las fotos!!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Y asi dices que nadie reconoce tu trabajo? :nuts: :nono:
Excelentes los ángulos, le sacas mucho provecho a esos sitios tan imponentes que tiene el centro...:cheers:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Gracias a todos por Postear en *el thread del año* (H)


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

jajajaja parece que esta muy claro. Tu trabajo es apreciado no solo aqui sino tbm en el foro internacional!


----------



## Luis_78 (Mar 21, 2008)

Gracias, gracias y gracias por estas fotos. soy limeño de nacimiento y vivo desde hace ya varios años en madrid. tomo muchas fotos de esta ciudad, hasta el punto de haberme acostumbrado en parte a su belleza arquitectónica. y sabes qué? ver de nuevo mi lima a través de tus fotos ha hecho que se me ponga la piel de gallina! no la recordaba tan hermosa e imponente. además las fotos exhiben tu maestría en este arte. un aplauso también a la labor de la gente de la municipalidad por tener tan buen gusto en la recuperación e iluminación del centro. tenemos una ciudad única que podemos mostrar al mundo con la frente muy en alto. gracias por este gran regalo para todos los limeños que teníamos ya borrosas las imagenes de nuestra ciudad en la memoria.
P.D: me encantaría que hicieras lo mismo con barranco de noche, mi antiguo barrio.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Espero ver más fotos muy pronto


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Forista Manageuomo_111:

Edité tu post de fotos, la mayorìa son tomadas de foristas de skyscrapercity.

Ademàs no puedes invadir con fotos un thread como este. Eso es prioridad de su creador y debes pedir primero que nada su aprobaciòn.

Lo increible es que has puesto incluso fotos de Imanol (creador de este thread) que me parece està en las primeras pàginas de este u otro de sus threads.

Editado a consideraciòn de la moderaciòn.

Vane de Rosas


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

*Back to San Isidro*

1. El Interbank









2. El centro financiero desde el caos de la JP:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

3. El "Infierno" prado....










*Click aqui para ampliar*

4. El Interbank con la via expresa a sus pies 










*Click aqui para ampliar*

5. El centro financiero:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

6. El Interbank:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

7. Eden al pie del Interbank:










Si, lo se, habia prometido jamas volver a San Isidro para tomar fotos, pero bueh, volvi XDDDD, eso si, me llego cuando parecia que Eden y yo eramos perseguidos por la seguridad del interbank, incluso, cruzando la via expresa.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

*BONUS TRACK:*

Centro historico:

1. San Francisco:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

2. Detalle en portada:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

3. En perspectiva:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

4. Noir:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

5. Calambre al ojo:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

RECONTRA BONUS:

6. Frio atardecer:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

7. Noche, noche:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

8. Alguien juega con el tripode... XD










*Click aqui para ampliar*

9. Y finalmente, las tres gracias:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Están chéveres las últimas fotos, Manu! 

Claro...la torre de Santo Domingo...sin comentarios...


----------



## Malibú@.. (Jul 14, 2008)

:eek2:estupendas fotos...¡¡¡ gracias Imanol........me gustaron esas del centro histórico y las del interbank
por cierto que buena cámara de fotos..necesito una de esas
Saludos


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Arte al 100% 
Espectaculares fotos del Interbank. Cualquiera ve las imágenes y se enamora a morir. Una belleza.

Y de San Francisco, pues me encanta en especial la tercera imagen, que muestra tanto detalle.

Mira cómo logras que vea arte en la foto de la ahora huachafa y antes glamorosa torre roja.

Exijo más imágenes; son demasiado buenas.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

la foto #5 me parece tan perfecta!. solo el bendito color con el q pintaron la iglesia...!
me encantaria hacer lo mismo , pero no se q tan seguro es tomar fotos en el centro de noche.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

papiriqui said:


> la foto #5 me parece tan perfecta!. solo el bendito color con el q pintaron la iglesia...!
> me encantaria hacer lo mismo , pero no se q tan seguro es tomar fotos en el centro de noche.


Lleve una camara enrome con tripode y solo una amiga a mi lado (naths) XD. Es muy seguro el damero de Pizarro.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

que preciosas las fotos Manuel...... me fascino la de Noir... pero en general todas las del centro histórico de Lima.... kay:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Imanol said:


> Lleve una camara enrome con tripode y solo una amiga a mi lado (naths) XD. *Es muy seguro el damero de Pizarro.*


:yes: Bastante más de lo que la mayoría piensa. 

BUENAZAS las fotos!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Fotos más alucinantes no pueden haber! geniales.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Bien por laS fotos, que buena vista.:cheers:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Espectaculares. Me encanta San Isidro aunque exista una paranoia maldita y bueno, el centro de Lima lo máximo como siempre.


----------



## Jhgz17 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^Excelentes fotos nocturnas.....................de la gran Lima.kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Magníficas, lo máximo!!


----------



## Aleho (May 20, 2006)

Imanol, sin dudar eres de los mejores fotografos de SSC. Que fotos tan espectaculares


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Excelentes las fotos de San Isidro... y las del Centro Histórico.. como siempre.. GENIALES!!!



Imanol said:


> Lleve una camara enrome con tripode y solo una amiga a mi lado (naths) XD. Es muy seguro el damero de Pizarro.


jeje.. siii!!! salio muy bien la foto de Santo Domingo! (claro, el color es lamentable).. fue el mismo día de las de San Francisco no??? 
las de la Plaza San Martin, excelentes... al menos ese día no me tocó cargar el trípode! jeje!


----------

